# California Teaching



## Neany (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi
It looks like my family and I will be moving to Thousand Oaks early next year and I was wondering if anyone knows what the job prospects are like for Elementary Teachers in the Ventura county. I am a qualified teacher here in Australia and understand that I would need to get all my qualifications assessed etc to be eligible to teach but wondered if anyone knew whether there are many vacancies that come up for teachers there?

Any help / advice would be most appreciated.

I also have 2 kids who would be grade 6 & 9 - searching google, it seems that their public schools are great. Anyone know if this is the case.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Neany said:


> Hi
> It looks like my family and I will be moving to Thousand Oaks early next year and I was wondering if anyone knows what the job prospects are like for Elementary Teachers in the Ventura county. I am a qualified teacher here in Australia and understand that I would need to get all my qualifications assessed etc to be eligible to teach but wondered if anyone knew whether there are many vacancies that come up for teachers there?
> 
> Any help / advice would be most appreciated.
> ...


Google Ventura Unified School District. Openings are on the web site.


----------

